# .



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

..


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

.>.>.> (must fix the Caps lock)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I have made, and all by myself, the worlds smallest post. Another first.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Out, dammed spot! Out, I say! 


Mike :sad11:


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

and I thought it was just a fly crapped there.
Malc


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

could be a Pusshole :wink: 


Mike


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Pussholes in the snow ... I feel a song coming on.


----------

